# Taipei Zoo Taiwan [exotic's] photos.



## zuesowns (Nov 4, 2010)

My cousin in Taiwan send me some pictures from Taipei Zoo.


----------



## harley0402 (Nov 4, 2010)

they are soooo cool


----------



## zuesowns (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## zuesowns (Nov 4, 2010)

last 2


----------



## harley0402 (Nov 4, 2010)

wow, that frog is so weird, cool, is that a puff adder ???


----------



## harley0402 (Nov 4, 2010)

wow, what is that black snake called ???


----------



## zuesowns (Nov 4, 2010)

harley0402 said:


> wow, that frog is so weird, cool, is that a puff adder ???


I'm not sure what they are sorry and my ID skills aren't that good with exotics  enjoy.


----------



## harley0402 (Nov 4, 2010)

same, it looks likes one, i think.... hehe, they are so cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## phoebe (Nov 5, 2010)

The 'puff adder' is a hognose and the black and yellow one is a mangrove snake. Both colubrids


----------

